# Totw for puppy?



## Chris727 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi everyone, I just spent $90 on a bag of totw high prairie today, forgetting to get the puppy version, is that okay to feed a young puppy or should I get a small bag of something else?


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

I'd be worried about the calcium and phosphorus levels and would feed a large breed puppy.


----------



## Liulfr (Nov 10, 2015)

Chris727 said:


> Hi everyone, I just spent $90 on a bag of totw high prairie today, forgetting to get the puppy version, is that okay to feed a young puppy or should I get a small bag of something else?


Can you return it for the puppy version?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Did you already open it? If not, exchange it. How old is your pup? Has he previously eaten the High Prairie formula? I went with the Pacific Stream Puppy, when my dog was a pup.

I would not feed the adult formula of either to a young puppy.


----------



## SiegersMom (Apr 19, 2011)

I am just hung up on the $90...I buy TOTW and the large bags here are $49.00. I start feeding adult between 6 and 8 months. Check the expiration date on the bag. You may be able to hold on to it a few months and feed when your pup is older.


----------



## Chris727 (Dec 15, 2015)

Thanks for replying everyone, our pet store isn't very cheap, I'm guessing cause we're in a small area, they did say today they would exchange it, it's for an 8 week old, they do have acana as well, not sure if they have any puppy version of totw available, they do have the southwest canyon, it says for all life stages, is that okay?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

All life stages is fine. Mine have all done well on TOTW, but every dog is different. Is that what you've been feeding?


----------



## Chris727 (Dec 15, 2015)

I haven't actually picked the puppy up yet, she'll be 8 weeks January 1st when I get her I've just been getting everything ready sooner since work makes it hard to make it to the store from where I live, breeder is using Iams puppy so that it's easier to get for some people if they can't afford the pricier food


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

The All Life Stages formulas are fine, as long as your puppy does well on it. Diet can be a pretty individual thing with them.


----------



## dz0qp5 (Oct 12, 2004)

Also, if you have a Walmart in town, I have had really good luck with Pure Balance, and it doesn't break the bank.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

We're lucky that we have some good brands (Acana, Fromm, etc.) in our town. It's not cheap, but apparently it could be a lot worse. $90? For TOTW?? Yikes.

If you can, I'd highly recommend ordering online. Chewy is my go-to place for their prices, fast delivery and auto-shipping. We're also from a small town so it's really the only way we can actually afford to get our pets some decent food. The selection here is, well.. as can be expected.


----------



## Chris727 (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah the totw is $79.99 plus the tax here (13%) I wish I could use chewy, I signed up and when I went to the checkout I found out they don't ship to Canada, closest walmart is about 30 minutes away and for the pure balance there is still 59.99 plus tax


----------

